
Language Both Enraptures and Deceives Us - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/76/language/language-both-enraptures-and-deceives-us
======
earthboundkid
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij1pZvv9m0g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij1pZvv9m0g)

------
ptah
this is why poetry and writing in general is an art form. you have to struggle
within the limitations of the materials to evoke something in audience

